# Does Anyone know where Mendelssohn's final resting place is?



## DeanClassicalTchaikovsky (May 13, 2014)

Does anyone know where?


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I bet google does


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Dean. First of all, welcome to the forums. So far you have 10 posts and all are new topics. Some of them have much more appropriate locations (Instruments, musical questions) and others simply require a quick Wikipedia search (This one, Weber). I suggest reading the forum rules and heading to the introduction thread and telling us about yourself (If you so choose). This is a great site but the new threads are a tad excessive.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

DeanClassicalTchaikovsky said:


> Does anyone know where?


Dreifaltigkeitsfriedhof I 
Kreuzberg
Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg
Berlin, Germany

Pictures too, at findagrave.com.


----------



## DeanClassicalTchaikovsky (May 13, 2014)

scratchgolf said:


> Dean. First of all, welcome to the forums. So far you have 10 posts and all are new topics. Some of them have much more appropriate locations (Instruments, musical questions) and others simply require a quick Wikipedia search (This one, Weber). I suggest reading the forum rules and heading to the introduction thread and telling us about yourself (If you so choose). This is a great site but the new threads are a tad excessive.


My apologies, scratchgolf. Thanks for the info. I hope you are having a great day. See you on the forums.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

DeanClassicalTchaikovsky said:


> My apologies, scratchgolf. Thanks for the info. I hope you are having a great day. See you on the forums.


No need to apologize. I'm the authority of nothing but it's a good idea to feel things out a bit and look around. There are people who post in the instruments section exclusively and you'll find good conversation and knowledge throughout this site. Welcome again to the forums :tiphat:


----------

